# NFL Wild Card Weekend



## Papageorgio (Jan 3, 2016)

*AFC Wild Card Games:*

(6) Pittsburgh 10-6 at (3) Cincinnati 12-4

(5) Kansas City 11-5 at (4) Houston 9-7

*NFC Wild Card Games:*

(6) Seattle 10-6 at (3) Minnesota 11-5

(5) Green Bay 10-6 at (4) Washington 9-7

I'll make my predictions later this week but let's discuss.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 4, 2016)

KC,Pitt  Chiefs are on a roll.  Unless Dalton is back and injury free Rothlesburger will make the most of this opportunity.

Hawks,Skins     Minnesota will pee down their legs next Sunday.  Peterson will get mad and beat up a child after the loss. Seattle was clearly the best team playing today.  Unless Wilson has a season ending injury in practice this week The Hawks should simply crush the Vikings next Sunday.   Green Bay actually had a lot to play for in tonight's game and looked anemic, pathetic.  The Packers should have been playing like this was a play off game.  If this was all they could bring to bare then a good game manager like Cousins will run them out of DC.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 4, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> *AFC Wild Card Games:*
> 
> (6) Pittsburgh 10-6 at (3) Cincinnati 12-4
> 
> ...



I agree with Huggy on the first game.  If Dalton is healthy I'll go with Cinci.  If not, I'll take Pitt.

I don't believe in Houston, they won a terrible division, I'll take the Chiefs.

Seattle may be too much for the Vikes.  I want to pick Green Bay, but they have been so off lately.....


----------



## antiquity (Jan 4, 2016)

Kansas City is a 3 point favorite over Houston...I agree and will take the Chiefs mostly because of Smith being the better quarterback. Still Houston has been playing real good defense and KC has been winning close games. The team that plays the best defense could make to the second round. Turnovers could decide this contest.

Pittsburgh is a 2 point favorite over Cincinnati and Dalton is out at the moment. He has a doctor's appointment to evaluate his thump injury sometime this week. We will have to see how that turns out.
The Steelers will have to play better than they did against the Ravens and the Browns were no indication of great things to come..  I will still take the Steelers. Unless......

Seattle is a 4 point favorite over the Vikings...IMO it may be more if Seattle controls AP and forces Bridgewater to pass like they did in the first game. Bridgewater is a terrible passer overall and that makes the Vikings a one dimensional team. Seattle will capitalize on that and win going away.

Washington is only a one point favorite against the Pack...The Packers have not played well since losing Jordy Nelson and I don't see Green Bay playing well against the Skins.
Too many injuries have hampered the Packers all season and it will rear its ugly head in this game...Skins win but close.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2016)

The wait for this weekend is K I L L I N G me!


----------



## antiquity (Jan 6, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The wait for this weekend is K I L L I N G me!



I think after this weekend a lot of Vikings fans might be killing themselves.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2016)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The wait for this weekend is K I L L I N G me!
> ...



Why?  They made it to the playoffs.  That's an improvement over last season.  If the Hawks hadn't beat them 38-7 recently and smash the so called best team in the NFL 36-6 last weekend and the Hawks had just squeaked into the Playoffs I could see why they would be a bunch of self loathing goat farmers.  For Christ's sakes they might as well be Canadians.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> *AFC Wild Card Games:*
> 
> (6) Pittsburgh 10-6 at (3) Cincinnati 12-4
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh.  Cinci yet another year they let their fans down after a great regular season.
Houston.  I see KC screwing it up too.
Seattle for sure
Green Bay if they show up, which I think they will, and Washington isn't good.

I don't see the Pats winning it all this year.  Right now I'm thinking Panthers or Seahawks will win it all.  

The only ones I don't want to win this year are Patriots and Seahawks.  Let someone new win it.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > *AFC Wild Card Games:*
> ...



I don't believe anyone can complain if the Hawks win it all again in the NFC.  If they do, they will have earned it.  No HFA, They lost to the Panthers at home, They lost to the Cardinals at home, They lost to the Packers in the regular season.  They lost to the Bengals.

The Seahawks stunk up their games for the most part in the first half of the season while the Panthers dang near went undefeated...same for the Cardinals.  

It's been a season long comeback for the Seahawks with MAJOR injuries and players lost for the season.

Do you REALLY want to see that jerk Newton prancing around like a faggot pretending he is Superman after the SB?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd like new blood in the Super Bowl. Kansas City, Houston, Pittsburgh or Cincinnati in the AFC. Carolina, Arizona, Minnesota or Washington in the NFC.

I like Newton and would rather see him pretending he is Superman than Baldwin pretending he is pooping a football. So much class in Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> I'd like new blood in the Super Bowl. Kansas City, Houston, Pittsburgh or Cincinnati in the AFC. Carolina, Arizona, Minnesota or Washington in the NFC.
> 
> I like Newton and would rather see him pretending he is Superman than Baldwin pretending he is pooping a football. So much class in Seattle.



You must have gone to the pay toidy to dredge up the thing Baldwin did.

There you sat, broken hearted You came to shit and only farted. Wasted a dime, but what the hell, At least you could sit, and enjoy the smell.

Baldwin claimed he wasn't trying to look like he was pooping in a disrespect towards the game.  It was stupid clearly as nobody but he got the joke.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like new blood in the Super Bowl. Kansas City, Houston, Pittsburgh or Cincinnati in the AFC. Carolina, Arizona, Minnesota or Washington in the NFC.
> ...



You bitch about Newton, Nancy and shit your pants over Baldwin, typical Seanut.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Shit my pants?  I said it was stupid.  I like Baldwin he's a little off but he's not all about himself.  He's all about the team 99.9% of the time.  Newton is a friggin self absorbed clown.  Superman?  Get serious...when Wilson and the Seahawks go to Carolina that fag Newton is going to get schooled.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Honestly, yes I do. I think cam Newton is a natural born leader. His team loves him. He's having fun. They're having fun and if you aren't having fun then you probably like another team thats in it.

Would I think it would be cool for the seahawks to win it all when they shouldn't even be in the playoffs? Someone reminded me how Detroit should have beat Seattle but got screwed by the refs.

Anyways, I don't root for Seattle as much as I'd like to see someone with a personality win. Trust me a champion cam will be cocky yes but good for the NFL. 

Is cam too cocky? Reminds me of ali


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Somebody told me if the lions didn't get screwed against Seattle and then let Aaron Rodgers throw that hail Mary, Detroit would have made the playoffs? They would have been 9 and 7.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I just want new blood in the Super Bowl. Don't care who, New England, Denver, Seattle and Green Bay are boring.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


No one thinks the Vikings are going to win.

I'd put my money on cam this year but who knows till they play. I didn't see Seattle coming two years ago and 2 Superbowl later.

I think new England could awake but they didn't finish well.

I hope for someone new to win it too. No Aaron Rogers Wilson big Ben or brady


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


How many rings does Ben have in Pittsburgh?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2016)

What a bunch of sniveling bitches. 

Professional football isn't a popularity contest.

I would puke if Newton wins a Super Bowl...but if the Hawks beat the Vikings and Seattle goes down to Carolina and Newton and the Panthers beat the Hawks then they *will have earned the right to go on to the NFC Championship* and if they win that game they will have the right to attempt to beat the AFC champs for the ring.

I hope the Panthers fall on their dicks against the Hawks just so you whiners have to cry in your beers.  Your sheep bleating is music to my ears.  

The Seahawks will go to Santa Clara because at this juncture in the season and post season they are the best team in the NFC and barring serious and multiple injuries they will be the best team in the Super Bowl.

And you biatches can go suck hind tit.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I just want the best team to get the rings..I believe it is the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Good for you. We are proud of you Skippy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> What a bunch of sniveling bitches.
> 
> Professional football isn't a popularity contest.
> 
> ...



Good for you. We are proud of you Skippy.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

Prophetic


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Feel the butt hurt PoopyGooGoo.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Yea I wouldn't call Seattle boring


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> What a bunch of sniveling bitches.
> 
> Professional football isn't a popularity contest.
> 
> ...


I would hate it if my daughter brought Seattle's running back home. No way that guy is a good person, is he? Seems like such a dick. Beastmode?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The games haven't been played. Your comments lately remind me of 911 guy. Insanely shallow and ignorant. You are way off your game.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 8, 2016)

When Cincinnati loses Saturday night, will Marvin Lewis lose his job?  The Bungles have not won a playoff game in the last four tries.  Can Lewis go 0-5 in the playoffs and survive?.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> When Cincinnati loses Saturday night, will Marvin Lewis lose his job?  The Bungles have not won a playoff game in the last four tries.  Can Lewis go 0-5 in the playoffs and survive?.



Good question, many thought he'd be gone last year. Without Dalton playing ownership might give him another break.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > When Cincinnati loses Saturday night, will Marvin Lewis lose his job?  The Bungles have not won a playoff game in the last four tries.  Can Lewis go 0-5 in the playoffs and survive?.
> ...


They are division champions, playing at home.  When they lose and Lewis gets the boot, he could always take the Cleveland job!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 8, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> When Cincinnati loses Saturday night, will Marvin Lewis lose his job?  The Bungles have not won a playoff game in the last four tries.  Can Lewis go 0-5 in the playoffs and survive?.



With DeAngelo Williams out, I think the Bengals have a shot at winning.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Or Detroit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> *AFC Wild Card Games:*
> 
> (6) Pittsburgh 10-6 at (3) Cincinnati 12-4
> 
> ...



I'll take Pittsburgh and KC on Saturday
Seattle and Washington on Sunday


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of sniveling bitches.
> ...



*True dat!  *Just be glad we are not living back in the days of gladiators when people would encourage their young sons to pleasure those guys.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > *AFC Wild Card Games:*
> ...


Washington beat Green Bay?  You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  What a loser.  I hate you.  LOL.  Just kidding.  

I root for Washington because I hear whenever the Redskins do well the politicians get along better.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's early.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Why their sons and not their daughters?  Maybe they didn't want to ruin their daughters.  Then no one would marry them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Washington has won four in a row, GB is playing like shit

I will take the home team


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I have no idea why they did that.  As I understand it the winning gladiators were worshiped to some degree.  Why those ancient parents would participate in such a sick way is beyond my comprehension.  That's taking being a "fan" to a level that boggles the mind.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I watched the GB/Vikes game on the Game Pass last night and it seems extremely unlikely that either team will advance this weekend.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

Here are my picks:

*Kansas City (+3)* at Houston- KC is the first team to lose 5 straight and then win 10 straight. Alex Smith again proving he is a more than capable QB. Texans defense has stepped it up and Watts is a beast and seems to be everywhere, Hoyer is an adequate back up, not a starter.

Pittsburgh (+3) at *Cincinnati*- This by far the best game of the weekend. No Dalton for the Bengals, no Williams for the Steelers. Steelers have Ben and that is it. That however has been enough for Pittsburgh. AJ is looking better and if Jackson can keep him in his game the Bengals defense could win this game.

*Seattle* (+5) at Minnesota- The Freezer Game. Wilson and Baldwin have been lighting it up the last few weeks, making Baldwin's Pro Bowl snub a bigger mistake than ever. Much has been made about the weather favoring the Vikings. The Vikings practice indoors, they will play in the same weather as Seattle. The ground game will have a harder ball,  tougher to hang on to. Short quick passes will be easier to complete than long balls. This will favor Wilson. I pick Seattle to win but I take Minnesota and the points.

Green Bay at *Washington*- This game is a pick'em game. Rodgers looks bad, no receiver can seem to get open. The defense is giving up lots of yards. The Redskin's Cousins is looking better and more comfortable in his spot every week.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I don't remember the last time they were relevant.  I do remember though the politicians were all excited and they said the politicians always get along better when Washington Redskins do well and I'm sick of GB so I'm of course rooting for Washington.  I just don't believe they will do it.  Hope I'm wrong.

Although the Washington Nationals did well this year and that didn't do anything for the politicians.  But that's not football.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2016)

The last time Seattle played the Vikings the score was 38-7.  That "7" came from a kick return.  My point is that the Viking offense scored ZERO points.  Hawk's offense threw up 38.  5 points is ridiculously low.  If I was a betting man I would give the 5 points and bet the farm.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The last time Seattle played the Vikings the score was 38-7.  That "7" came from a kick return.  My point is that the Viking offense scored ZERO points.  Hawk's offense threw up 38.  5 points is ridiculously low.  If I was a betting man I would give the 5 points and bet the farm.



I watched that game. It was pretty good.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 8, 2016)

Some tidbits for this weekend.

Cincinnati's last playoff win happened when Sam Wyche was coach and Boomer was the QB
Kansas City's last playoff win happen in Joe Montana was QBing and Marcus Allen was the RB, 1993.

All four home teams have starting Quarterbacks with no playoff experience. McCarron, Cousins, Hoyer and Bridgewater.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 9, 2016)

Marshawn Lynch decided to pass on boarding the bus to the airport.  He is disqualified to play against the Vikings.  So now the team that spanked the Cardinals is the one that will face the cold in Minnesota.  

There is something strange going on with Lynch lately.  He was listed at 211 lbs at the start of the season and now he is down to around 195.  ?????????


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2016)

KC, Pittsburgh, Seattle, Washington


----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 9, 2016)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The wait for this weekend is K I L L I N G me!
> ...


They won't even have to leave their seats either...just sit there for a short time and they will freeze to death


----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 9, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> What a bunch of sniveling bitches.
> 
> Professional football isn't a popularity contest.
> 
> ...


Seattle should have won against Carolina when we played them.  It was one of those games where they threw it in the outhouse hole in the 4th quarter due to poor O-Line execution and defense being wore out


----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You did not know that in Roman times it was common practice for boys to be sodomized and used that way?  It was perfectly fine to do that until he was a man then if he was catching instead of pitching it was considered perverted and frowned on


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

Chiefs shouldn't have too much trouble with the Texans.

Go Chiefs!


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2016)

ABC is so Bush League.

They've been broadcasting ESPN Desportes in the background for 10 minutes now.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 9, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


I imagine quite a burst of flattulance will be the only way fans will be able to dislodge themselves from the seats


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 9, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



If they all fart at the same time..methane goes down hill..well if someone lights a match in the lower seats????

Ka---BOOM!!!!


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, that was boring.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

Toro said:


> Well, that was boring.


Anything but boring for Chiefs fans

Blowout


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2016)

I figured the Chiefs would win...I didn't expect a 30-0 pasting!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

Now this Stealers game is a snoozfest.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Now this Stealers game is a snoozfest.



At least it's close.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't remember the last time 27+ minutes of football accomplished so little.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Damn pussy NFL!  That was a good hit on Wheaton.  He had time to take 3 steps and lower his head for the hit, he was a runner.  I hate people seemingly getting penalized because their hits are too hard.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

I turned it off. Way too boring


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I turned it off. Way too boring



You should turn it back on.  15-10 Pitt, Cinci has the ball on the Steelers 45.  Good end to the game.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Excitement!  Turnover followed by turnover!  Boring first half, really good 4th quarter.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 9, 2016)

Burfict and Adam Jones should be fired, along with Marvin Lewis for being unable to control his team.

I'm sure Jeremy Hill feels like it is his fault for the fumble, but the Bengals had a good chance to stop the Steelers before those two terrible personal foul calls.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I turned it off. Way too boring
> ...


I came back for the last 15 minutes. Cincinnati deserved to lose. Some of their players & fans are a disgrace to the city and lack any self control.


----------



## alpine (Jan 9, 2016)

After those penalties, did bengals fans burn down the stadium yet?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

alpine said:


> After those penalties, did bengals fans burn down the stadium yet?


They were too busy throwing debris at the stealers. Terrible fans


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Burfict and Adam Jones should be fired, along with Marvin Lewis for being unable to control his team.
> 
> I'm sure Jeremy Hill feels like it is his fault for the fumble, but the Bengals had a good chance to stop the Steelers before those two terrible personal foul calls.



Wow that was brutal. I'm a Steelers fan and I really feel sorry for Bengals fans, Burfict and Jones just wrapped the game up and gave it away.

Burfict will likely be fined for conduct and the Bengals should get rid of him. Jesus I haven't seen a game like that, how in hell can professionals act like 7 year old children when they had the game won.

Pitt has a great rivalry with Cleveland, Cinci, and Baltimore and all their games are pushy shovy affairs, but the conduct of a couple Cinci players today ended their season.

WOW.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Burfict and Adam Jones should be fired, along with Marvin Lewis for being unable to control his team.
> 
> I'm sure Jeremy Hill feels like it is his fault for the fumble, but the Bengals had a good chance to stop the Steelers before those two terrible personal foul calls.


Thug 365 snatches defeat from victory


----------



## alpine (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...


----------



## 9aces (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a game played by large aggressive men.  Those who can't control themselves do stupid shit.

Saw good examples of that tonight.


----------



## Zander (Jan 9, 2016)

Burfict is a thug and a low life scumbag. He needs to be suspended for a LOOOOONG time.


----------



## alpine (Jan 9, 2016)

How to go from "hero" to "traitor" in 2 mins...


----------



## Zander (Jan 9, 2016)

alpine said:


> How to go from "hero" to "traitor" in 2 mins...



For Burfict it was a 4-step process...

Step one- run off the field with the ball after making an interception
Step two- Gloat and jeer from the sidelines, even though the game is not over. 
Step three- take a cheap shot at a receiver who could have been seriously injured



Step four comes later - feel the hate, pay the fine, live the shame, die a loser.....

Good times!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2016)

alpine said:


> Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...


I suspect you're right. Will be rooting for the Stealers anyhow.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 9, 2016)

alpine said:


> Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...



We destroyed the Broncos last time. Even with Manning back, if Ben is in good shape we have this game.


----------



## xband (Jan 10, 2016)

I will bet my money on the Vikings. They look good and are pretty tough.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2016)

Zander said:


> Burfict is a thug and a low life scumbag. He needs to be suspended for a LOOOOONG time.


If he is not cut the Bengal organization is what the sainted coach Chuck Noll once called the Oakland Raiders.  Namely the criminal element in the NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...
> ...



Pittsburgh had to rally in the second half to win. It was a good game but no one was destroyed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Burfict is a thug and a low life scumbag. He needs to be suspended for a LOOOOONG time.
> ...



Raiders were never the criminal element, they were intimidators. Noll just liked to poor on drama.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Even though he was a brother alumnus of mine from The Ohio State University, you would be on safe ground calling Jack Tatum one of Noll's criminal element.  And what can be said about Al Davis?  Choirboy?  Hardly.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

I wouldn't call them criminal. Just low life uneducated assholes


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I wouldn't call them criminal. Just low life uneducated assholes


True, but when coach Noll referred to them as the criminal element, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



How was Tatum a criminal element?

What laws did Al Davis break?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 10, 2016)

xband said:


> I will bet my money on the Vikings. They look good and are pretty tough.



Good plan.  You should have mortgaged your house.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 10, 2016)

The Bengals should be banned next season from playoffs.  #55 needs a year suspension.  The coach needs a HEAVY fine.  

Now on to more interesting news...  Go Hawks!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

As a life-long Steelers fan I want to personally thank Burfict for being such an asshole and his dedication to thugery that literally handed the game to Pittsburgh.
Barring a miracle, Cincy won. With an injured Ben it looked very unlikely that we would get to field goal position. 
 Enter the criminal element of the NFL....Burfict OBVIOUSLY targeted Brown's head with a very dangerous hit that cost them 15 yards...but it was still unlikely Pittsburgh could get a field goal off...enter the goat of the year Jones with seconds to go in the game...the game in the palm of their hands...gets physical with a referee. HELLOO???
 Another 15 yards and they lose the game.

Note:...Burfict must be punished. It is OBVIOUS he tried to injure Brown by the blow to the head. $six figure fine is not enough - in my opinion a 5 game suspension and the Bengals disallowed to play next years playoffs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 10, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of sniveling bitches.
> ...


And Detroit would have beat Seattle if the refs didn't screw detroit


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Burfict is a thug and a low life scumbag. He needs to be suspended for a LOOOOONG time.
> ...


Or Dallas can trade for him


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet my money on the Vikings. They look good and are pretty tough.
> ...


There's still time.

How can anyone pick the Vikings? They didn't look very good this year. GB gave them the division title and they almost blew that too. Aaron Rogers almost beat them with a hail Mary the last game like they did Detroit


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...



You obviously don't know anything about sports.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 10, 2016)

Vontaze Burfict was all about his entourage and not about team when he was at Arizona State.  He begged to play for Marvin Lewis and thanked him last night by stabbing him in the back.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 10, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Do you remember Daryl Stingley?


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...
> ...



You obviously know too much...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



Not meant as an insult...just sayin'..."any given Sunday".


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, it was a clean hit. It was a nasty hit, Stingley was reaching out to catch a pass and he and Tatum collided. How is that a criminal element. Tatum was playing football as was Stingley.

It is football, concussions, injuries and death happen when men running at full speed collide.


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Got it. Just dont bet your mortgage on Steelers 

a team playing consecutive away games in playoffs
such a decline of defense in the last q
having their qb injured and come back and win the game(he already feels like he got enough accomplishment)
no backup qb

against a fresh team that got by and playing home with 2 good qbs, both got plenty of rest...

a very tough game for Steelers


----------



## antiquity (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the winner was gonna lose to broncos anyways...
> ...



I do.... and I also believe the Steelers will have to play a lot better against the #1 defense than they did against an average defense that Cincinnati has. The fact is Pittsburgh offense sucked in the Cincinnati game. If it wasn't for some very dumb play by the Bengals (fumble and penalties at the end) they would be watching the game on the tube next week.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> As a life-long Steelers fan I want to personally thank Burfict for being such an asshole and his dedication to thugery that literally handed the game to Pittsburgh.
> Barring a miracle, Cincy won. With an injured Ben it looked very unlikely that we would get to field goal position.
> Enter the criminal element of the NFL....Burfict OBVIOUSLY targeted Brown's head with a very dangerous hit that cost them 15 yards...but it was still unlikely Pittsburgh could get a field goal off...enter the goat of the year Jones with seconds to go in the game...the game in the palm of their hands...gets physical with a referee. HELLOO???
> Another 15 yards and they lose the game.
> ...



I disagree it was obviously intended to injure.  Because of Burfict's history it deserves a suspension, and maybe he was trying to injure, but it's just as possible he wanted to level a big hit and didn't put enough effort into avoiding Brown's head, without intentionally trying to injure.


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

Floor is open

SEA -4.5 
MIN +4.5

SEA -225
MIN +185

TL 40

Note: *Seattle* - RB *Marshawn Lynch* (Abdominal) is downgraded to expected to miss Sunday vs. Minnesota


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

Seattle looks pretty awful


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seattle looks pretty awful



too cold for them


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle looks pretty awful
> ...


As if sub zero isn't too cold for anyone but the hardiest Eskimos lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

antiquity said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



I would be the first to say Steelers offense was less than stellar. Tomlin was 100% correct at the half when he said "offense is not finishing the drive"..over and over they would drive down the field and get nada or a FG. 
But you cannot judge a team by one game. The Steelers have some impressive offensive numbers in the past several months.
  As for yesterdays game...like I said...Cincy had the game in the palm of their hands. I cannot imagine there will not only be serious penalties for indivdual players - but even changes in management. If I was a Bengals fan I would be wearing my shirt inside out.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

What the hell were the Seattle coaches thinking, going for it on 4th and 10 instead of kicking a 47 yard field goal?  Yes, it's cold, but you're down 3-0, your kicker has been pretty good, is 47 yards really too long with that kind of yardage still to gain?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

Game is only half over and and a lot of football to be played and the Vikings are inexperienced.


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

Neither team came any close to a td yet. Thats how i look at it...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

There was a 47 yarder by the Vikings, same distance as the one the Seahawks didn't bother trying on 4th and long.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

Seattle advances on sheer luck lol

Another boring game


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seattle advances on sheer luck lol
> 
> Another boring game



The Hawks definitely got lucky there.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle advances on sheer luck lol
> ...


Saying it mildly


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

only 1 td whole game.
thats tell a lot...

maybe i should start watching more nba...


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle advances on sheer luck lol
> ...



Ya think?  I've never felt so bad after a "W".  At least we didn't cover the spread.  That's at least some consolation for those that bet on the Vikings.


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



what about the ml takers, +185, more than enough to be pissed


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The last time Seattle played the Vikings the score was 38-7.  That "7" came from a kick return.  My point is that the Viking offense scored ZERO points.  Hawk's offense threw up 38.  5 points is ridiculously low.  If I was a betting man I would give the 5 points and bet the farm.



Gee Smuggy, looks like I called that one right. You would have lost the farm. I guess that's why you have no balls to make a bet, you get all emotional.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

Would like to see the skins get a win here


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The last time Seattle played the Vikings the score was 38-7.  That "7" came from a kick return.  My point is that the Viking offense scored ZERO points.  Hawk's offense threw up 38.  5 points is ridiculously low.  If I was a betting man I would give the 5 points and bet the farm.
> ...



I'm retired and on a fixed income so can't bet a farm that I don't have, but those 3 C-notes I won today sure comes in handy.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Would like to see the skins get a win here



Fuck da' Skins,

Signed,
An Eagles fan.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

Safety....good job!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to see the skins get a win here
> ...


I want the Redskins to win just to irritate the PC crowd


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to see the skins get a win here
> ...



Look great so far..


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I bet you wish they could stop the game now and call it official............


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Ewwww......it's 5-zip, stop da' game, stop da' game!..........


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

Cheese heads offence raining like a thunderstorm tnight...


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Hopefully Snyder cleans house tomorrow morning, after this utter embarassment in front of the home fans.


----------



## alpine (Jan 10, 2016)

it is weird all home teams lost so far.

and one more on the way...


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Time for some MAJOR changes in Washington, after that enbarassment....

New Coach, new GM, new QB; to start with.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2016)

Well at least GB & KC remembered how to score points this weekend.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

What a PATHETIC league ut must be when not a single one of the division winners can defend their home field on Wild Carx Weekend. DISGUSTING. Just further proof of how far the league has declined, in term of play quality, since the 1980's and earlier.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Hopefully Snyder cleans house tomorrow morning, after this utter embarassment in front of the home fans.



That's the kind of thinking that keeps the Skins from being able to field a consistentl


Anathema said:


> Time for some MAJOR changes in Washington, after that enbarassment....
> 
> New Coach, new GM, new QB; to start with.



Yeah, because it is the embarrassment of the playoff loss that should drive a full-press change for a team that only made it because they played in a horrible division.....


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> What a PATHETIC league ut must be when not a single one of the division winners can defend their home field on Wild Carx Weekend. DISGUSTING. Just further proof of how far the league has declined, in term of play quality, since the 1980's and earlier.



Do you have stats to know if the road teams have ever won every wild card game before, and when?  A quick search didn't find it for me.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> That's the kind of thinking that keeps the Skins from being able to field a consistentl??



No loss should be considered acceptable. Especially an embarrassing loss to.a team they werr dominating in the opening munutes of the game. People need to lise jobs for others to understand that failure is not accepted.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Do you have stats to know if the road teams have ever won every wild card game before, and when?  A quick search didn't find it for me.



I don't have stats one way or another. It's pathetic, whether it's a common occurance or not.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kind of thinking that keeps the Skins from being able to field a consistentl??
> ...



If every loss is reason for mass firings, teams would never field a consistent group.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have stats to know if the road teams have ever won every wild card game before, and when?  A quick search didn't find it for me.
> ...



Oh, and before 1990, there were only 2 wild card games, rather than 4.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> If every loss is reason for mass firings, teams would never field a consistent group.



Every embarrassing loss is and each loss needs to have soneone take the blame for it and suffer the consequences. For example....

Cincinnati..... the two players who received 15 yard penalties that cost them the game - GONE.

Minnesota...... the Kicker and Adrian Peterson  (for failing to stay between the hashmarks on the last play to ENSURE his kicker had a straight-on kick.

Washington..... Jackson for the gutless goal line play. Huston for missing the extra point. Cousins for the delay of game penalty. The ciaching staff for sheer incompetenxmce.


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Hopefully Snyder cleans house tomorrow morning, after this utter embarassment in front of the home fans.



Hopefully he doesn't.

I'm not a Redskins fan, but they have been an embarrassment since Snyder bought the team.  

They are finally doing the right things, acting like a normal team, not the plaything of a teenager acting as if it were a fantasy football team.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Toro said:


> Hopefully he doesn't.
> 
> I'm not a Redskins fan, but they have been an embarrassment since Snyder bought the team.
> 
> They are finally doing the right things, acting like a normal team, not the plaything of a teenager acting as if it were a fantasy football team.



I've been a Skins fan about as long as Daniel Snyder. We're roughly the same age.

They ARE an embarassment and have been since Snyder accepted the NFLs outrageous salary cap penalty in 2012 and started buying into the "new era" (post 1994) way of doi g things,in the NFL. From 1999 to 2012, at least Snyder was trying to build a proper team.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If every loss is reason for mass firings, teams would never field a consistent group.
> ...



Every team suffers embarrassing losses now and again.  It's the nature of sports.  

The idea of firing Adrian Peterson for not setting up a kick close enough to the center of the field is hilarious.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Every team suffers embarrassing losses now and again.  It's the nature of sports.
> 
> The idea of firing Adrian Peterson for not setting up a kick close enough to the center of the field is hilarious.



Any team that finds those losses acceptable is not one I want anything to do with.

Peterson, loke a lot of NFL players, would not like playing for me. I have no use for players (or people) who make mental mistakes in critical situations.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2016)

Actually, Peterson would be right up your alley: he's a sick, twisted psycho who should be taken out and shot.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Every team suffers embarrassing losses now and again.  It's the nature of sports.
> ...



Acceptable in that you know they are going to happen at times and you try to learn from them and build off of them.

Peterson is one of the best, if not the best, running backs in the last 10-15 years.  More, how do you know that Walsh didn't ask to have the ball where it ended up?  Maybe he prefers kicking from a bit of an angle.


----------



## mdk (Jan 10, 2016)

Watching the Bungles meltdown in the last minute and change was delicious. The last time they won a playoff game I was 10. lol.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 10, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Every team suffers embarrassing losses now and again.  It's the nature of sports.
> ...



It is a hard thing to do but I am finally starting to accept the Vikings missed FG and subsequent loss.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> It is a hard thing to do but I am finally starting to accept the Vikings missed FG and subsequent loss.



Not so wasy here. Gonna take more time,  and gonna need to see some changes before I can "accept" the ass whipping the Redskins took yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Time for some MAJOR changes in Washington, after that enbarassment....
> 
> New Coach, new GM, new QB; to start with.


YOU LIKE THAT? Cousins quote


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


So freaking funny. For a guy who didn't have a dog in the race it was hilarious. As a lions fan it was priceless. Gd gb won though. The bastards.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> YOU LIKE THAT? Cousins quote



NO, I DON'T like that, Kirk. Nor do I want you as the QB of my rooting interest going forward.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > It is a hard thing to do but I am finally starting to accept the Vikings missed FG and subsequent loss.
> ...


At least you made the playoffs. Look at it from a lions perspective.

You may just be one defensive and one offensive player away from a Superbowl.

Do you want Megatron Calvin Johnson? What will you give? Draft picks?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> At least you made the playoffs. Look at it from a lions perspective.
> 
> You may just be one defensive and one offensive player away from a Superbowl.



Making the playoffs is not a goal. Winning the Super Bowl is a goal. Losing in the first round just means you get a shitty draft pick to fill all the holes that Green Bay exposed yesterday.



sealybobo said:


> Do you want Megatron Calvin Johnson? What will you give? Draft picks?



Sure. We'll even throw in a former #2 first round draft pick named RGIII and a WR named Jackson to sweeten the deal.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > YOU LIKE THAT? Cousins quote
> ...


We were rooting for the Redskins because cousins was at Michigan State University quarterback. I really didn't want to see Green Bay win


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > At least you made the playoffs. Look at it from a lions perspective.
> ...


We should take you up on that!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 11, 2016)

Laces out Dan!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > YOU LIKE THAT? Cousins quote
> ...



The alternative to Cousins is so much better.


----------



## hangover (Jan 11, 2016)

I was 100% on the wildcard picks....first time all four visitors won....quarter million home fans go home crying...Don't ya just love what Goodell is doing for the game?....and how about them WWE officials?

My picks this weekend...
GB, Seattle, Pittsburgh, and of course New England...but with those officials, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2016)

I went 3-1,  I even went 3-1 on the spread. 

Not bad.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Laces out Dan!

























[URL='https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn.hark.com/images/000/584/082/584082/original.jpg&imgrefurl=http://quotesgram.com/ray-finkle-laces-out-ace-ventura-quotes/&h=480&w=720&tbnid=vkkJ7MGi4JiXnM:&docid=P6IuiHMAtHTXXM&ei=2tmTVoflA4qpe__qlqAI&tbm=isch&ved=0ahUKEwiHup63mKLKAhWK1B4KHX-1BYQQMwhBKBowGg']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> The alternative to Cousins is so much better.



Nobody else would have less playoff wins thsn he does


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow Skins totally did NOT show up for this Playoff game.  That was SAD!

Rooting for Arizona now.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

.... side note... I'd rather the Skins lose the way they did than the way Minnesota or Cincinnati did!


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> What a PATHETIC league ut must be when not a single one of the division winners can defend their home field on Wild Carx Weekend. DISGUSTING. Just further proof of how far the league has declined, in term of play quality, since the 1980's and earlier.



You sound like you lost a bundle on the games....


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > What a PATHETIC league ut must be when not a single one of the division winners can defend their home field on Wild Carx Weekend. DISGUSTING. Just further proof of how far the league has declined, in term of play quality, since the 1980's and earlier.
> ...



I believe ....according to the media talking heads it was the first time in the NFL.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

antiquity said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > What a PATHETIC league ut must be when not a single one of the division winners can defend their home field on Wild Carx Weekend. DISGUSTING. Just further proof of how far the league has declined, in term of play quality, since the 1980's and earlier.
> ...


 
he's a bit... um.... passionate..... emotive.....


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > It is a hard thing to do but I am finally starting to accept the Vikings missed FG and subsequent loss.
> ...



Don't feel bad..it took me about six months to get over the last minute interception in last years Super Bowl.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

antiquity said:


> You sound like you lost a bundle on the games....



Not a single oenny, but quite a bit of emotional capital was lost


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> he's a bit... um.... passionate..... emotive.....



Yeah. I "emoted" on the coffe table top three times with a boot. The tempered glass top didn't survive the experience.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative to Cousins is so much better.
> ...



Tell me who is a better alternative that is available.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > he's a bit... um.... passionate..... emotive.....
> ...


 
better that than your hand......


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2016)

hangover said:


> I was 100% on the wildcard picks....first time all four visitors won....quarter million home fans go home crying...Don't ya just love what Goodell is doing for the game?....and how about them WWE officials?
> 
> My picks this weekend...
> GB, Seattle, Pittsburgh, and of course New England...but with those officials, I could be totally wrong.



Gutsy picks to be sure.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Don't forget about Tim Teabow...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Johnson is a free agent isn't he? He will be leaving.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 11, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



He may be retiring......he's pretty beat up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 11, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


He should.  We wasted 9 of his years.  Of course if you want to pay me his salary I'll let you waste my time too but yea, it's time for him to go win Washington or Dallas, New Orleans, Bronco's, Cincinnati, Miami, Steelers, Texans, Pakers, Seahawks, Vikings, KC or Arizona a Superbowl.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 12, 2016)

I only watched my team play, biased I know.  What a finish!  Grace of God right there.  I did not understand why Seattle didn't kick field goals when they were in range.  Later learned that the ball was pretty much an ice brick.  Even kicking it the few times he did Hausca's foot was very bruised.  I can only imagine the damage done to the Viking's kicker.  I commend that man because he made no excuses for what happened and took it all on himself.  I think the Vikings coach is a tool to lay it on him like that.  Most coaches say something like Hey you know we didn't play to our potential up to that point and should not have had to be in that situation, we blew the lead etc.  And let's make special note here...that I saw their coach said a total of ZERO concerning Peterson fumbling giving the opportunity for Seattle to win.

I still stand behind what I said on this or another football thread....players union should advocate for not playing in that cold of weather.  It is one thing to tough the elements, it is another to be damaged for the rest of your life from that kind of cold.  Richard Sherman said his eye lashes froze and he actually wore a visor for the game because he wears contacts and was concerned that the lenses could and would freeze and either adhere to his eye causing damage or freeze and fall out.  Wilson said that he could not yell out plays very well because his lips would freeze and the air entering his lungs was so cold he could not get a good breath.  That is not safe.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 15, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Naah, he should use his HEAD.  It's not like there is anything there to damage.

I truly hope one of his neighbors calls the guys with the butterfly nets damn soon.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 16, 2016)

Patriots
Cardinals
Panthers
Broncos


----------

